# Tyre pressures



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi all, New to the forum and to motor homing !! Can anyone help with tyre pressures for a Autotrail Cheyenne 696. 2002 vintage. I cant find any info in any of the books I have inherited.
Any help would be appreciated
Thanks Dave.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dave and welcome to MHFacts;

Go to a weighbridge and check your axle weights, then you can calculate your pressures by dowloading this >motorhome tyre safety< brochure.

pete


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks for the prompt reply and the welcome.
I will try to get to a weighbridge but there are none locally so will have to guess in the meantime. 
Thanks again, and regards, Dave


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Dave,

In the absence of going to a weighbridge then, you will have a plate on the van which gives your maximum gross weight and maximum axle weights. Assuming that you have not overloaded the van or hung a motorbike on the back, the actual axle weights should be a little below the maximum, maybe by 100-200kg (but that's a guess). Use these figures and the tyre safety brochure to decide your suggested tyre pressures.

JohnW


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Just had some Mich 215/70/15's fitted. For axle weight up to 2 tonne they said 60psi.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Dave

Mine have 70PSI in

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies, advice much appreciated
At least it gives me a clue
Regards, Dave


----------

